# Toronto embossed and etched bottles book ?



## RCO (Feb 26, 2017)

saw a copy of this book today at an antique store but they wanted $45 for it and it was in poor condition had water damage .

but I flipped thru it and was a neat book , saw some pictures of toronto bottles I had only seen listings for in other books and haven't even seen in person  . it also had listings for some bottles I had and seemed to think a couple of them were really hard to find 

but at the time I felt the asking price was a bit high as it wasn't in good condition , but then I get home and there doesn't appear to be any for sale online , so I'm not sure whats its worth ?  or if its worth picking up 




Encyclopedia of Toronto embossed & etched bottles: From the soda water & soft drink industry, 1830-1940 : with the history of their users                                 Paperback                                                                                                                                                                                  – 2000 
by	                                                                    	        	    								 Dr. R. Dean Axelson 												       	        		(Author) 

https://www.amazon.ca/Encyclopedia-Toronto-embossed-etched-bottles/dp/B00DTMJAWU


----------



## RCO (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## botlguy (Feb 27, 2017)

Value, like beauty, is in the eye of the beholder. I have a couple dozen reference books, some I paid over $100 for, and they have almost all MADE me money. 
Jim


----------



## RCO (Feb 27, 2017)

botlguy said:


> Value, like beauty, is in the eye of the beholder. I have a couple dozen reference books, some I paid over $100 for, and they have almost all MADE me money.
> Jim



well true I also have a number of reference books and all the ones I have now , is information in them I couldn't of found anywhere else  , some already cover "Toronto bottles " but not in as much detail as this book , I don't specifically collect Toronto bottles but over the years have bought and found some

so not really sure if its worth picking up or not , the antique store isn't near where I live so won't be back there again for a while


----------



## dw3000 (Feb 27, 2017)

$45 seems high for a damaged example.  I think these originally sold for $50.  There must be better ones floating around out there.  Maple Leaf auctions was selling some off for $30 a couple years ago.  You might have luck at the Toronto bottle show.


----------



## RCO (Feb 27, 2017)

dw3000 said:


> $45 seems high for a damaged example.  I think these originally sold for $50.  There must be better ones floating around out there.  Maple Leaf auctions was selling some off for $30 a couple years ago.  You might have luck at the Toronto bottle show.



that's sort of what I was thinking , that it was a bit high considering the condition , might be some books at the Toronto show , but tough to say if this one would come up for sale


----------

